# Sorry guys.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I know I haven't been around lately and I'm sorry but I have a good excuse. I've actually been quite busy. Within the last two weeks I've worked up by Kansas City and also built and delivered some cabinets to Denver Colorado. Just got back on Monday and had to go and finish a floor. Here are some pics of what has been going on. I don't have pics of the K.C. job because my camera crapped out but the homeowner is supposed to email me some.



















Here are some pics of the floor we just finished this week.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

WOW!!!
Okay, I need a step by step on that floor. How'd you pull that off?
Great work.
If you tell me it was a special lens in the camera that bent the picture, I'm gonna be dissapointed.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Rob said:


> WOW!!!
> Okay, I need a step by step on that floor. How'd you pull that off?
> Great work.
> If you tell me it was a special lens in the camera that bent the picture, I'm gonna be dissapointed.


No special lens but the pictures are actually a bunch of pictures that have been put together to make one picture. It's called photo stitching and here is a link to the program that I use.

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html

One of the pictures is actually 16 individual pictures that are stitched together.

edit: on a large stitch it does distort the picture a little.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Dave-Absolutely stunning. I was scared to show my wife. My first flooring job (once the kiln and moulder is up and running) is my own kitchen and dining room. Now she'll expect it to come out like yours....

The breakfast bar came out great too. I love the finish, what were the steps to get it like that?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

JP Sinclair said:


> Dave-Absolutely stunning. I was scared to show my wife. My first flooring job (once the kiln and moulder is up and running) is my own kitchen and dining room. Now she'll expect it to come out like yours....


JP, it's really not that hard, especially what I do. That floor is a 8" rough sawn white pine. I get my flooring from a local lumber yard already tongue and grooved for $1.85 a square foot. I install then lightly sand with a flooring orbital sander then stain, seal and 3 coats of finish with a sanding between the 3rd and 4th coat. It's not a perfectly flat floor and still shows alot of saw marks and rough grain but once the finish is applied it's as smooth as a babys butt.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I was wondering if that was pine, I really like the wider plank flooring. The character really shows through. I've sawed about 2,000 bdft of 3 and 5 inch hardwood flooring blanks. Some of them really have some very unique look, mostly in rock maple, white ash and yellow birch. Once I get them through the kiln, there is a local industrial kiln place that just put in a big moulder and can made the final T&G and relief cuts on the bottom. A local kid that I've known for years approached me recently because he heard about my budding flooring operation. He works for a place in the next town over that installs hardwood/carpeting. He was real interested to see my product so he could show his boss. He has all the nailers, sanders etc to help me with the one in my house. I'm getting psyched to try the first one. Below is some pics of the rock maple blanks--


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful work Dave :thumbup1: 
I thought my eyes were startin to go :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent work Dave. That foto stitchin thing is bitchin too. Thanks for that.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow Dave... I love that floor!

I'm going to close this window quick before my wife sees it


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I've got a large handrail job coming up next week and will post pics when I'm done.


----------

